# Zebrawood Kitchen Spoon with Sipper



## cabomhn (Jul 27, 2012)

This was my first attempt at using hand carving tools to make a spoon. The last time I use a lathe and then simply trimmed it up with a dremel tool. This one was for my mom and she requested a sipper on it. Thanks for looking!

[attachment=8310]

[attachment=8311]

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 27, 2012)

Very nicely done !


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 27, 2012)

That doesn't look like any first attempt to me. Awesome job. Looks fantastic and I love the look of zebrawood.


----------



## cabomhn (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks both of you!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 27, 2012)

Very very nice and all hand work. GREAT job!!!!


----------

